# What's on your iPad?



## Blake Bowden (Mar 22, 2011)

I was one of the goobers standing in line for an iPad 2 and I've already loaded it up. Here are some of my fav apps:

Friendly (Great Facebook app)

Books/Reading:
*Marvel*
*Flipboard*
Kindle

Cooking:
*On The Grill*
All Recipes
Camp Recipes
Epicurious

Entertainment:
ABC Player
*Netflix
IMDB
Flixter
Hulu +*
Direct TV
PBS
IntoNow (Very cool, records part of a TV and tells you what it is and what episode)

Freemasonry:
*Traveler USA (iPhone)
Masons of Texas*
California Freemason

Games:
Real Racing HD
Pac Man
Pinball HD
*Angry Birds*
Angry Birds Season
Madden NFL
Iron Man 2
X Plance
Dungeon Hunter
*Rage
Spider Man HD (BEST GAME)
Street Fighter I*V

Music:
*Pandora*
Soundhound
Garageband

Internet:
*Terra Browser*

News:
*The Daily
Popular Science*
USA TOday
NY Times
Democracy Now!
*Engadget*
CNN
Drudge Report

Photography:
Photo Studio HD
Photoshop Express

Reference:
*TED*
Howcast
My Congress

Space:
Observatory
*Buzz Aldrin HD*
Nasa

Travel:
*Tour Wrist
Google Translate*
Rick Stevens Apps
Jerusalem
WiFi Finder
Word Lens

Utilities:
*Speed Test X HD*
Coverage
vTrace

Favs are in bold


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 22, 2011)

Music/Entertainment
Pandora
SiriusXM
Yahoo! Entertainment
Netflix
iBooks
Discorvery (Discovery Channel HD)
NASA
Masons of Texas
Masonic Traveler USA

News
CNN
USA Today
AP
ABC News
CBS News
NPR
NY Times
Washington Post

Financial
Fox Busniness
Wall Street Journal
Financial Times Mobile Edition
Yahoo! MarketDash

Sports

ESPN SportsCenter XL
ESPN The Mag
ESPN Fantasy Baseball 2011
Yahoo! Sportacular
Yahoo! Fantasy Baseball '11

Resources
Yahoo! Answers
Yahoo! Sketch
Password Keeper
Google Earth
MapMadness
The Weather Channel
Pic2Shop
Remote
MobileNoter

Games
Farmville
Words HD


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 22, 2011)

My iPad is still at the Apple Store...


----------



## Casey (Mar 23, 2011)

Still on my galaxy tab


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 23, 2011)

Plenty of knickknack apps...

Plus some favorites:

Evernote
GoodReader (Dropbox integration and file management)
Penultimate
WolframAlpha
Star Walk
Solar Walk
Citrix Receiver client
VMware client


----------



## bgs942 (Mar 25, 2011)

My wife and kids mostly ;-)


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 25, 2011)

bgs942 said:


> My wife and kids mostly ;-)


 
And that would be why mine is still at the apple store...  ;-)


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 26, 2011)

I cant even say ipad.


----------



## Ol Kev (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm still exploring and loading up my iPhone 3 . . .


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol, I'm actually about to sell my iPad


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 31, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm actually about to sell my iPad



Noooooooooo

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## Ceasare (Apr 1, 2011)

Any great apps on the craft in devopment?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 3, 2011)

flttrainer said:


> Noooooooooo


 

Lol, I know. I'm really hating the idea of having to do it, but some things just need to be done...lol So far, I have been able to hold on to it and I might get to keep it, but who knows...lol


----------

